# Wow, after 18 days idle, I still have 12% battery left....



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Forgot and left my HP tab powered up. Saw lots of 3% in battery history, running JC's 0808 build.

Is this a great tab or what?


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

Colchiro said:


> Forgot and left my HP tab powered up. Saw lots of 3% in battery history, running JC's 0808 build.
> 
> Is this a great tab or what?


Wow 18 days! I would have never thought you'd get more the a week and a half in stand by, you must flash your A6 regularly :sly: Its the best Tablet I have ever owned :grin:


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

If I had used it more I would have noticed it was still powered on....


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

Colchiro said:


> If I had used it more I would have noticed it was still powered on....


Lol an interesting way to discover some fantastic battery life. Do you have any tips for us based on your great TP energy conservation skills? I'm also curious what your battery health is, I got 93% from the WebOS Dr.Battery. I also recall you mentioning that one of your tablets gave up the ghost battery wise already and was draining heavily. Is this a backup or newer tablet? Any major differences in setup between the two? I tend to turn my TP off at night or when I'm not home, I think this helps maintain good battery health. Tell us your secrets :emoji_u1f603:

Anything like this? :winkP:

-Locational services turned off

-WiFi turned off with the screen off

-Battery saver apps

-Minimized background activity

-Magic and Voodoo :fox:


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Nothing special, exotic or illegal. 

wifi: only when plugged in.

location: on and everything checked.

no battery apps

probably no background apps. Email isn't set up.

This device was wiped a month or so ago, so apps are installed, but not in use.


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

Colchiro said:


> Nothing special, exotic or illegal.
> 
> wifi: only when plugged in.
> 
> ...


Interesting I wonder if having the Email services turned off helps to save extra battery life. I usually just switch my WiFi off and the battery drain improves. When I leave it set to screen on, it seems to get a higher average drain. I was speculating to myself that it was likely the email client trying to check for new mail or Google Play checking for updates. I'm curious as to what your battery stats looked like and what the lowest battery drain during sleep was.


----------



## jenn.angela (Sep 19, 2013)

Wow.. thats awesome.. So it really last that long.  hmm


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Colchiro said:


> Nothing special, exotic or illegal.
> 
> wifi: only when plugged in.
> location: on and everything checked.
> ...


Wonder what would happen on a perfectly clean install? By that I mean, don't set up your account, don't install any apps, don't set up the email, just install android, charge it to 100 percent and let it run. I know that's not what one would normally do when they install android, but it would be fun to see how long it would last.

And we all have J.C. Sullins to thank. It was through his efforts that we have wifi performance, battery performance, audio performance, video acceleration, tablet debricking, and a host of other tablet enhancing tweaks. He is the only developer left of the original group that got Android ported to the HP TouchPad. A lot of other great developers have added their own little touches to it,but its JC that really did the heavy lifting and stuck with the TouchPad all these years. I dare anyone to name any other device besides the HP TouchPad that has had as many versions of Android installed on it. I've compared my HP TouchPad to the Apple iPad in side by side tests, and the iPad does not outperform it by much. And don't get me wrong, WebOS is a great operating system, but since HP has abandoned it, it's a shame someone has not figured out how to remove WebOS and install android all by itself. That would give up between two gigabytes and 4 gigabytes of memory to the Android operating system.

Okay, enough day dreaming for one day.


----------



## con500 (Dec 13, 2012)

NT, i completely agree JC has worked wonders (and then some) for the touchpad. After HP abandoned ship, this great tablet was looking pretty vulnerable and many of us paid a ridiculously low price for what now has becomea a very reliable and competent device that has comfortably handled every android build thrown at it. All thanks to the devs and JCsullins in particular who saw the potential of this little powerhouse. Also shouts must go out to all the contributers on these forums (am looking at you here Nevertells, Rolandeschain, Colchiro etc) for the wealth of knowledge, patience and valuable information you offer to us users, attempting to troubleshoot any issues that may arise. Its appreciated :goodcry:

Ok NT so you dared us to name any other device that as many android builds have been ported...I can not think of many but can think of one and that would be my (still going strong) HTC HD2, (does this count lol) granted its a phone and not a tab however in the 3 years of owning it my hd2 has had countless android builds and roms both nandroid and SD builds. Heck i even ran WP 7.5 off it for a while XD Although i dont use it much these days i still consider the hd2 another little powerhouse. Much like the touchpad, and both have handled Android admirably and to think both are non native android devices :grin: All credit to the dedicated devs everywhere.


----------

